# ROTP Selection Rounds-Dates and probability of enrolement



## Would_be_Artillery (5 Apr 2010)

I had recieved a call from the Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre in Ottawa around 3 weeks ago, informing me that I had not been selected for the first round of the selection process for 2010. The member I was speaking with told me that there was another round in which I would have a chance of being enrolement, however she said I should not get my hopes up. 

I am now wondering around what time should I recieve my second call from the recruiting centre? I heard it would be around the end of April from a friend, can anyone confirm this? 

Also, I just wanted to know how many selection rounds or stages are there in total, and what are my chances of being selected for the second or consecutive rounds.

And if I am not selected at all for 2010, would my application, medical examination, and interview all now become null and void? I assume I would have to repeat the entire application process for 2011 from scratch? Finally, in such an event, does having the record of previously applying  but being denied negatively or positively effect any future applications. Thank you.


----------



## DexOlesa (6 Apr 2010)

I believe April is the final round of selections for the year. Yes if not selected in April you would have to re-apply next year. Your application will not carry over


----------



## fanman (7 Apr 2010)

As DexOlesa stated above, you will have to re-apply and your application will not carry over. However your application process will be greatly sped up. Your old files will simply be updated, but you have to redo everything (medical, apptitue, interview, actually not quite sure about the apptitue test). 

Cheers,
Jason

And best of luck!


----------



## DexOlesa (7 Apr 2010)

You will not have to redo the aptitude test (assuming you made the grade for officer the first time around) but the medical, interview, and the rest yes.


----------



## Rogo (7 Apr 2010)

From first hand experience I can say that I did not receive a confirm or deny call in April despite being told that I would last year. When I re-applied my CFAT marks do carry over since they are considered still not expired. The medical is just an update, weight, blood pressure, visual and auditory tests, questions and then the full interview.  Not all necessarily in that order and of course the paperwork must be resubmitted.

Hopes this helps to clarify.


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (8 Apr 2010)

Ok, so there is some good news. I passed the aptitude for officer level, but the test itself was very nerving, because of the pressure and all, i'm glad I do not have to do that part again. Thanks for the info.


----------



## nic.f (15 Apr 2010)

Hi all!

I was told that the board is meeting on the 23rd of this month. Here's to hoping!


----------



## SeanNewman (15 Apr 2010)

I am so happy I re-joined in 2001 (after a break from the Reserves).

I went to the RC in early Sep 01 (just before 9/11), did all my testing and interviews in the fall, and was off to Quebec in January 02.

Very good timing.  Easy to get in, easy to get through the back-to-back courses, etc.


----------



## 130William (18 Apr 2010)

Did anyone know that they did more than one round of ROTP selection, which is strange and my case, since many teenagers have to choose their university before May 1st or something along those lines. I was told in the  Mid-July that I was selected for ROTP and now I'm at Western. So I guess all I'm trying to say is do not give up hope if you do not receive a confirmation/ It always helped that I was persistent in asking "What the Hell is going on".


----------



## 2010newbie (19 Apr 2010)

Would_be_Artillery said:
			
		

> The member I was speaking with told me that there was another round in which I would have a chance of being enrolement, however she said I should not get my hopes up.



As 130William said, do not give up hope. It seemed that every single time I spoke with a recruiter they told me to not get my hopes up. The second time at CFRC when I was handing in additional paperwork they reminded me again that the possibility of getting accepted was nearly non-existent. In the end I was accepted ROTP for 2010-2011. I think persistence pays off as well. I stayed in constant contact with the CFRC via phone and email throughout the process. I applied to three universities; UWO, UOIT, and Ryerson. I harassed the university admissions staff consistently regarding my applications, except for Ryerson. Ryerson was my third choice and the funny thing was that I received offers from both UWO and UOIT, but not Ryerson. I'm sure my phone calls and emails had something to do with it. Good luck and if the numbers game doesn't pan out for you this year, then keep trying.


----------



## Blake_331 (30 Apr 2010)

So the selection rounds are over?


----------



## 2010newbie (30 Apr 2010)

Blake_331 said:
			
		

> So the selection rounds are over?



I don't think so. It was my impression when I spoke with CFRC in Toronto a couple days ago to enquire about my swearing in and FYOP dates, that the second round selection process was not complete and the dates could not be released until it was.


----------



## Blake_331 (30 Apr 2010)

Awesome. I just handed in the final update with my medical forms, i had to wait 6 months. 
Thanks for the update.


----------



## mmland90 (12 May 2010)

Has anyone heard anything back in regards to the second round of selection? I know it was a long shot to begin with.


----------



## aesop081 (12 May 2010)

mmland90 said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything back in regards to the second round of selection? I know it was a long shot to begin with.



Something like this :

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93953.0/topicseen.html



			
				Would_be_Artillery said:
			
		

> After I recieved a call from the Ottawa Recruiting Centre, informing me that I did not make the second-round selections for ROTP for 2010,


----------



## calamityjoe (12 May 2010)

At least they called back ... >_>


----------



## Would_be_Artillery (14 May 2010)

True, the recuiter explained clearly to me my strong suits and weaknesses, what I should do to improve myself for next year...etc.


----------



## hold_fast (18 Jun 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Something like this :
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/93953.0/topicseen.html



To further confuse things, my file manager told me the other day that the 'second' (or possibly 'last') round of selections for ROTP is on June 20th.


----------

